# Lexapro Side Effects?



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello,I will be starting lexapro(10mg) this weekend. I have IBS(D) for 12 years. Has anyone else been on this drug and had obvious side effects. I already take Immodium and Dicyclomine every morning so I can a leasr get to work. I am very nervous about taking this but My neurologist wants me to try it for a few months to also see if it will help with the migraines that I get.Thank you.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

DeDe,I want to wish you all the best with the new antidepressant, I really hope it helps.I am going to be starting it within the nest day or two (I'm also so nervous) and will let you know what side effects I have.Perhaps we can kind of start together and compare notes and support each other, so if you like, please feel free to e-mail me.I am IBS-C though, so it will be really interesting to see the comparison. Also, my doc told me to start on 10mg, but I'm such a coward I may halve that dose just for a few days to see what happens.By the way, what kind of effects have you had with other SSRI's? I have tried them all and they havent helped and just given me migraines, I have heard this one has less side effects, so I'm trying to be positive about it and looking at taking it as being somewhat a bit of an adventure.Please keep me updated and I will do the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Lexapro is a Godsend!! No side effects!!AMAZING !!Evie


----------

